# Firefox e blackdown-jdk crash che piacere!!!

## lucapost

Ecco qualche info sul sistema:

```
jarod ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 10 Jun 2007 20:20:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.32

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://robin.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr firefox flac fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal iconv isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k lame libg++ mad midi mmx mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis xinerama xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard evdev synaptics mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

e qui le versioni di firefox e blackdown installate:

```
jarod ~ # emerge mozilla-firefox blackdown-jdk -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.4  USE="gnome java xinerama -bindist -debug -filepicker -ipv6 -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xprint" LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r15  USE="-doc (-nsplugin)" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

quindi seguendo la guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AMD64#Firefox_and_Java_.28Blackdown.29, ho messo a posto il link:

```
jarod ~ # ll /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ |grep java

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    73 Jun 13 12:33 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/plugin/amd64/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

Come apro una pagina java: CRASH! Ciao firefox!

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

----------

## adam_z

non so se ti puo' essere di aiuto

per visualizzare dei "contenuti" JAVA di una pagina web ho installato sun-jre-bin ultima versione stabile (con il piu' e il verde) e precisamente la 1.6.x, pero' mi dava errore (lo trovi nella discussione che ho aperto).

Mi hanno consigliato di provare la 1.5.x e cosi' ho risolto.

----------

## lucapost

Non funge comunque.

La guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_firefox_with_java_on_amd64#Firefox_and_Java_.28Blackdown.29

non funziona una mazza!

Ma qualcuno ha su amd64:

```
jarod ~ # eix firefox -cI

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox (2.0.0.4@06/11/2007): Firefox Web Browser
```

java:

```
jarod ~ # eix blackdown-jdk -cI

[I] dev-java/blackdown-jdk (1.4.2.03-r15(1.4.2)@06/13/2007): Blackdown Java Development Kit
```

funzionante?

----------

## noice

hai visto qui?

----------

## lucapost

A che punto siamo con firefox3 a 64bit e java? Qualcuno dorme felice?

----------

## !ico

da me java+ff-bin su amd64 funziona..

```

eix says:

[I] dev-java/sun-jdk

     Installed versions:  1.6.0.06(1.6)(19:00:15 29/05/2008)(X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin -odbc)

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

     installed versions:  2.0.0.16 

```

prova con quello della sun anziche' blackdown, altro non ti so dire   :Confused: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Grazie della risposta, comunque sono interessato a sistemare 

```
#> eix -ce mozilla-firefox

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox (3.0.1@07/21/2008): Firefox Web Browser
```

su piattaforma:

```
#> uname -m

x86_64
```

è un pò che non ci sbatto la testa, e volevo sapere se ci sono novità...

----------

## !ico

considerando che e' ancora unstable, auguri!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Qui uno ci ha provato e da quel che ho capito ha aperto un bug aspettando la 3.02.

Comunque fammi sapere se riesci a fare andare tutto, io non l'ho aggiornato proprio perche' avevo paura che flash e java non andassero..

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Io ho sistemato flash con questi:

```
#> eix -Ic flash 

[I] net-www/netscape-flash (10_beta20080702@07/07/2008): Adobe Flash Player

#> eix -Ic nspl

[I] net-www/nspluginwrapper (0.9.91.5-r1@06/25/2008): Netscape Plugin Wrapper - Load 32bit plugins on 64bit browser
```

farò qualche ricerca approfondita su java...

----------

